# Cheeky Incoming



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

After losing out on a lovely Poljot 3133 Air Force by Â£10 at the weekend (thanks to Draygo for all his wise words :thumbup I had to console myself.

My first 3133 should be with me tomorrow 



















More later this weekâ€¦


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Oooh. Now THAT is a classic. :clap:

All IMHO, of course. Difficult to be impartial, because it's the Aviator that got me into Russian watches many moons ago. I still have mine and it's still a (slightly battered) favourite.

That looks like the perfect version to me. Good catch.


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Congrats!

A must for those into Russian watches.

Like Draygo, it's this watch that got me into Russian pieces.

I'm wearing mine today!


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm quite excited about it :yahoo:

It wasn't big bucks, has the classic movement, and also the white markers, which are slightly unusual and will set it apart from my Fortis Flieger. :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Lovely looking bit of kit


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

it said:


> It wasn't big bucks, has the classic movement, and also the white markers, which are slightly unusual and will set it apart from my Fortis Flieger. :thumbup:


And yours does have the new hands like the Fortis. Hope you'll like it!


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

I think I saw that on Ebay. Very nice.


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

That looks great, congrats.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

it said:


> After losing out on a lovely Poljot 3133 Air Force by Â£10 at the weekend (thanks to Draygo for all his wise words :thumbup I had to console myself.
> 
> My first 3133 should be with me tomorrow
> 
> ...


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> it said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn't big bucks, has the classic movement, and also the white markers, which are slightly unusual and will set it apart from my Fortis Flieger. :thumbup:
> ...


Am I not going to like it? :icon21:

What's the difference? Are the old hands thinner?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The old hands are less awesome.

Old style:










New style:










Later,

William


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Photo of mine? Oh, go on then.


















I like this shot - somehow its battle scars don't show. Note green Lume, not white. But full awesomeness of handset.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I like the look of these , what make are they then I can check them out . Cheers Rob


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> I like the look of these , what make are they then I can check them out . Cheers Rob


It's a Poljot Aviator I.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Oh well as everyone else seems to be doing it I might as well show off mine...





I have to say I prefer the hands on mine to the alternatives :wink2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok, my turn then...



















I tried and I failed... I could never like them. But they it's a classic that lots of people love, I'm an exception here.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I like the look of these , what make are they then I can check them out . Cheers Rob
> ...


Cheers for that , why do you not like them ,3133 one of the best isn't it or is it the overall style not to your taste


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > mcb2007 said:
> ...


He loves them really - he's just grumpy


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

a great looking watch


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> I tried and I failed... I could never like them.


HERETIC!!









:lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> Cheers for that , why do you not like them ,3133 one of the best isn't it or is it the overall style not to your taste


It's the style, I just can't get along with it. I always like to see them on pictures but, on the flesh, both my tries didn't last a week. I never owned one with the broader hands and the old style ones were the thing that immediately put me off. Mind that I'm also on a pretty bad run, I guess that from my last 10 watches I've kept 1 or 2. The rest were sold pretty soon after I've got them. I'm getting very particular with watches, which is a pretty bad thing as that would mean getting into the the next budget brackets.



it said:


> He loves them really - he's just grumpy


No, I do not but yes, I'm becoming very grumpy.



mach 0.0013137 said:


> HERETIC!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...I know and I've been using the cilice everyday...


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers for that , why do you not like them ,3133 one of the best isn't it or is it the overall style not to your taste
> ...


 be like mach soon


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> be like mach soon


Tread lightly... you say it like it's a bad thing :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > be like mach soon
> ...


Don`t mind him Renato, he`s just upset that I`ve made him realise just how bad his taste in shirts is :rofl:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > luckywatch said:
> ...


He has a taste in shirts??? :blink:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Here we go thenâ€¦



















Nice touch â€" manual in Russian and English. I'm going to teach myself Russian :thumbup:




























It's a lovely piece. Feels really solid, even the bracelet feels quality, but I just know that the blasted finish will pick up loads of nasty scrapes so I'm going to hunt down a good leather for it 

Wrist shot


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

very nice, i like the brush finish :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

it said:


> It's a lovely piece. Feels really solid, even the bracelet feels quality, but I just know that the blasted finish will pick up loads of nasty scrapes so I'm going to hunt down a good leather for it


Those Aviator bracelets are good stuff and they're not cheap. There's a 20mm DiModell Chronissimo on the Sales forum for about half the price of a new one and it might be a good option. This is how it would look:










There's also the full black Poljot leather strap, cheap from the Maier couple in Germany:










I have one and, although it's not the best quality leather, it's well enough made and it looks very good on the Aviator I


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> very nice, i like the brush finish :thumbup:


Sand blasted :yes:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

:wallbash: still looks good though :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Thats a good looking Poljot. I am not keen on the sandy/brush affect bracelet.  I think the all black leather strap is the answer.


----------

